# Springmaid. 2 rod rule.



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to buy a season pass to springmaid but have recently moved to garden city pier because of the two rod rule. I have many rods for different lures/fish that I like to bring in case I want to switch to a different method of fishing. I just want to know, why do they have this "2 rods per person" rule?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think I have ever seen them enforce it. Its probably more to keep 1 person from hogging a huge area with 5 rods in at 1 time.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

1 lady used to make me put my rods in the tackle shop if I had more than two. She only worked in the mornings, but, that's when I would go fishing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Landonsteen said:


> I used to buy a season pass to springmaid but have recently moved to garden city pier because of the two rod rule. I have many rods for different lures/fish that I like to bring in case I want to switch to a different method of fishing. I just want to know, why do they have this "2 rods per person" rule?


Because you'd have 2 guys go out with 6 rods each and take up the whole T.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ribbon fishers taking up 1/2 of the pier between a dozen people.....


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

To add, unless Vicki is working none of the young kids that work the gate seem to care unless it is an outrageous amount.
In the summer when I kingfished I often brought 6 rods. 2 king setups, a flounder and bottom rod and a plug or jig rod.
With the season pass at Springmaid we got the right from past management to bring a king setup and another rod with our regular season pass.
I would pay $7.50 for the additional king setup and bring another rod, just for the hell of it. 

If I needed more than 2 rods to happily fish I would stick to the surf.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

its because people would bring 6 or 8 rods and 2 of their friends would buy walking passes and cheat the pier out of money. that's why they started the 2 rod limit.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> To add, unless Vicki is working none of the young kids that work the gate seem to care unless it is an outrageous amount.
> In the summer when I kingfished I often brought 6 rods. 2 king setups, a flounder and bottom rod and a plug or jig rod.
> With the season pass at Springmaid we got the right from past management to bring a king setup and another rod with our regular season pass.
> I would pay $7.50 for the additional king setup and bring another rod, just for the hell of it.
> ...


I don't bottom fish much. That's why I like the extra rods for different plugs. Bottom fishing just isn't that fun to me.Hell I'd only use 1 at a time. I like to have different rods for different size weights of lures. I throw from 3 ounce plugs to 1/8 crappie jigs.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Garden City Pier has a two rod limit posted as well. Not sure how strictly they enforce it.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

GC Since73 said:


> Garden City Pier has a two rod limit posted as well. Not sure how strictly they enforce it.


They also don't allow pin rigs(They used to allow them during the King tournaments only), but yet I have seen a few set up down there over the years.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had many anglers ask the same thing, ...I won't use more than 2 rods at a time & I know they won't. Unfortunatly there are too many people that take up the whole pier & sneak rods in. The pier rule is 2 rods per pass, private pier open to the public with our rules. I understand everyones frustration, like I said...if I could trust everyone you could take 10 rods out, but the few "law" breakers make the RULE. I appoligize to you guys, real fishermen/women for the problems of the problem makers. I'll see what I can do, changes, changes,K


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

GC Since73 said:


> Garden City Pier has a two rod limit posted as well. Not sure how strictly they enforce it.


I bring 6 rods (all for plugging, only use one at a time) for different size plugs. They let me through every time.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

any pier I have been on has a 2 rod limit


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

when I worked GCP we enforced the2 rod limit. You would be amazed at the amount of people that try to scam the business. 1 guy buys a fishing pass, carries 8 rods out and all his friends show up and start fishing. we would allow you to store rods in the tackle shop and swap out if you need to. RJ is correct about the ribbon fishers too. I would walk out and see 2 guys fishing and 20 rods out. I made them point to their rods and cut the rigs off the unattended rods and carried them back to the tackle shop. we posted "No unattended rods allowed" Its just not fair to those who play by the rules. it only takes a few to screw it up for all. 2 rods in a confined area is sufficient. there has to be a line drawn somewhere or conflict will prevail. At times when the spot run was heavy, we would restrict to to 1 rod just to keep the fights to a minimum. 1 rod is more than enought when the spot run heavy. I sure am glad that I dont hafta deal with thats stuff anymore, but I do miss the bikinis!


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

It could be worse, you pay per rod on Cherry Grove.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Oak Island / Yaupon Pier allows 4 rods per angler, but only 2 in the water at the same time !


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Was working down at the GC pier today... some of the guys had 2-3 rods out with another one or two on their cart.
2 rod limit was posted in the tackle shop.
:fishing:


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

I carry 4 for me two for the wife on Apache, BUT I pay the two passes for my 4 rods and the single pass for her. I agree with the two rod limit, you still have to call some down. The end was busy one day and one guy had four rods, one rod on four different benches. ONE GUY, I ask if he could tighten up a little and he got TICKED OFF!!!!!! "I PAID FOR THESE" was his remark, I said then take two benches! I usually use my 2 rods for whiting/spots 2 for flounder on the backside of the pier out of the way. Never a problem. I agree when the spots come in, if I am where they are, I drop back to one rod, everyone needs to get a little of that action especially the NEW fisher person, THAT WILL GET THEM HOOKED QUICK! Hopefully down again before there are gone this year. UNTIL THEN..........Good LUCK ALL!


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

At the pier I go to we have a three rod limit and they only said something to me one time. I normally bring six rods for the following: 2 Cobia heavers, bait rod, Cobia jig rod, flounder rod and jig rod. Most of the time the only rods out are the two Cobia rods. I always hold my flounder and bait rod when I need them. Love to flounder fish while waiting for the big boys to bite. Otherwise, my rods sit in my pier cart setup and are ready to go once I need them.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I do not know why folks have to make everything including the fun of fishing a pain for others. I have been fishing for years and I mean years, offshore, inshore, surf, pier, I am not about to allow some self-centered crybaby drag me into a confrontation over rods and pier space. If I get tangled in someone's rig I apologize. If it's my fault and they lose a rig I offer to replace it for them. I take one rod to the pier, don't need multiples, just change rigs/baits as necessary. That is what fishing is about. I had a guy recently with more than his share of rods mouthing off about "real fishermen" and what is wrong with the rest of us taking up space who are not "serious" because we had less than the "minimal" amount of gear! I simply smiled and calmly asked him if he had ever given thought to the "in-water" comfort and capabilities of a guy who is a USCG licensed captain, fishing since he was 8 years old, a scuba diver and a former commercial hard hat diver who was giving serious consideration to grabbing him and going over the rail into the ocean while standing there wiping off the blade of my beloved SOG tactical knife courtesy of Uncle Sam. With a strange look in his eyes, he started packing up his stuff to move and I said, " You didn't even let me buy you a beer...." Geez guys, we don't own the pier, give the other guy some room, make some new friends, have some fun. Peace.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

oldguy said:


> I do not know why folks have to make everything including the fun of fishing a pain for others. I have been fishing for years and I mean years, offshore, inshore, surf, pier, I am not about to allow some self-centered crybaby drag me into a confrontation over rods and pier space. If I get tangled in someone's rig I apologize. If it's my fault and they lose a rig I offer to replace it for them. I take one rod to the pier, don't need multiples, just change rigs/baits as necessary. That is what fishing is about. I had a guy recently with more than his share of rods mouthing off about "real fishermen" and what is wrong with the rest of us taking up space who are not "serious" because we had less than the "minimal" amount of gear! I simply smiled and calmly asked him if he had ever given thought to the "in-water" comfort and capabilities of a guy who is a USCG licensed captain, fishing since he was 8 years old, a scuba diver and a former commercial hard hat diver who was giving serious consideration to grabbing him and going over the rail into the ocean while standing there wiping off the blade of my beloved SOG tactical knife courtesy of Uncle Sam. With a strange look in his eyes, he started packing up his stuff to move and I said, " You didn't even let me buy you a beer...." Geez guys, we don't own the pier, give the other guy some room, make some new friends, have some fun. Peace.


I agree with you sir. unfortunately alot of people dont play by the rules and make life harder on the rest of us. My favorite saying when i was on the pier was "Lighten up, its just a fish"


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Skink, I like you already.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Even if it wasn't a pier rule, unless it has changed I am pretty sure that it is a SCDNR regulation to only have two rods in the water per fisherman at any given time.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

arich_5 said:


> It could be worse, you pay per rod on Cherry Grove.


I've never fished there, because of that policy, and won't until it changes . . .


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

THREE rods per person is a "reasonable" limit . . . I would carry 1 Heaver rod, 1 Plug/Gotcha rod, and 1 Bait rod . 

I don't Pin Rig very often, because I favor "catching" over "hoping", with a 180+ mile drive, each way.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Captainfirebeard said:


> Even if it wasn't a pier rule, unless it has changed I am pretty sure that it is a SCDNR regulation to only have two rods in the water per fisherman at any given time.


This was actually changed a couple years ago to 3 rods per person from the shore, but it did not include saltwater. It applies to freshwater fishing. You can fish 10 rods from the surf if you want. Boat fishermen on freshwater lakes can still put out 10 rods per person if they want.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i find it hard to keep up with 2 rods if theyre hitting...i used to bring 3 but i got shamed into 2...and i see why now. i like one with a cork and one for the bottom...if i need anything else i can put my knot tying skills to work and practice.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> This was actually changed a couple years ago to 3 rods per person from the shore, but it did not include saltwater. It applies to freshwater fishing. You can fish 10 rods from the surf if you want. Boat fishermen on freshwater lakes can still put out 10 rods per person if they want.


I stand corrected, Thank you SmoothLures. Geez, 10 rods? I am bad enough at running two rods!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Captainfirebeard said:


> I stand corrected, Thank you SmoothLures. Geez, 10 rods? I am bad enough at running two rods!


Been with friends spider rigging for crappie running 8 rods each out the front of the boat. That's some fun, especially when you're using live minnows.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

When it comes to pier fishing, the rules are set by the owner(s). No matter what any laws are, they can set any rules they want on thier pier. If a pier were to make it illegal to catch whiting and were able to enforce that rule there isnt much you can do about it. When you pay to fish on a pier you agree to the pier rules....as long as they are posted for all to see somewhere on the premisis. Of course no pier would do that but they could if they wanted to.

we had a guy and his Mom that showed up one day with water noodles split down the lenght so they would fit on the railing. they would set 4 of them and put one rod on each one. They tried to claim that as their fishing area and no-one could fish near them. That lasted about 2 hours until I showed up. 
On 2nd ave pier we let flounder fishermen and botton fishermen fish on the end with the pin riggers. Me and TC made it abuntantly clear that no-one owns the end of the pier. As long as common sense was used, we had very few problems. 
I also made it very clear that the ribbon fishers(the biggest rod rule breakers) that they do not own the railings. They were awful about trying to keep people away from their rods. They would try to monopolize the entire north railing. I sent alot of them to surfside.

I rekkin what I'm trying to say is: whatever the rules are, ya gotta play by them or dont play at all. If you are getting away with stretching the rules, its probably due to someone liking you at the pier because of your loyalty. It is probably in your best interest to not make waves and draw attention to yourself. consider it to be a badge of honor and stay off the radar.  :fishing:


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've stopped going to the piers for that reason a few years ago me and at the time my 11 year old brother had had a good day until two guys told me we were in there spot and threw there lines out over ours so I sat for five minutes pulled my big buck knife out and sliced there lines they weren't to happy but im from horry county and I let them know I can use my knife in other ways to lol we left and have not been back since there's plenty of pier for everyone to have fun but not everybody can be happy with that


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> On 2nd ave pier we let flounder fishermen and bottom fishermen fish on the end with the pin riggers. Me and TC made it abundantly clear that no-one owns the end of the pier. As long as common sense was used, we had very few problems.
> 
> I also made it very clear that the ribbon fishers(the biggest rod rule breakers) that they do not own the railings. They were awful about trying to keep people away from their rods. They would try to monopolize the entire north railing. I sent a lot of them to surf-side.


I wish that more piers would remove the "exclusivity" for Pin-Riggers on piers 

If needed, the bottom fisherman could easily wind up and move, if a strike happens. After all, what happens with all those other Pin-Rigger lines out in the water, during a battle with a King Mackerel or a Cobia ? I'm sure they don't all crank up those lines and anchors !

Pardon a dumb question . . . What's a "ribbon fisher" ?

Thanks !


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Fishing for Ribbon fish


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

We move baits out of the water and help the guy or gal hooked up weave through the anchor lines.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goinfishing said:


> Fishing for Ribbon fish


For King Mackerel bait ? They are preferred for bait by Boat Tournament fishermen.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> We move baits out of the water and help the guy or gal hooked up weave through the anchor lines.


I bet that can "go south" real quick, especially if there are multiple hook-ups.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> For King Mackerel bait ? They are preferred for bait by Boat Tournament fishermen.


The koreans fish for them and eat them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco said:


> The koreans fish for them and eat them.


Didn't know that . . . Only that were a bait fish for Kings.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good fisherman only need one rod!


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Good fisherman only need one rod!


Try throwing 1/8 oz docs goofy jigs for pompano with the same beef stick you would use for a Jackson rig with 25 lb mono and a 6000 size reel.


----------



## KingFishKiller (Dec 1, 2014)

arich_5 said:


> It could be worse, you pay per rod on Cherry Grove.


Buy a season king pass bring all the rods you want.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

How much is a season king pass?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> Didn't know that . . . Only that were a bait fish for Kings.


They taste as good as Spanish mackerel. I am actually worried if everyone fished for them....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Good fisherman only need one rod!


So, you're saying that all the Pin-Riggers are bad fishermen ?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> So, you're saying that all the Pin-Riggers are bad fishermen ?


rugh-ro! opcorn: :beer:


----------

